# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2020



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2020 às 16:24)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Out 2020 às 00:36)

Boa noite,
Acabou setembro há mais ou menos meia hora. O mês por aqui foi quente e teve uma precipitação total de 18 mm, um ótimo valor tendo em conta os valores doutros anos e que corresponde a 106% do valor normal para o mês em questão! 
O último dia do mês foi mais um dia quente e de céu pouco nublado. Havia alguma nebulosidade no início da manhã, mas à tarde o céu limpou e ao início da noite só havia alguma nebulosidade ao longe, a norte de Lisboa. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,5°C
Mín: 12,9°C

Entretanto, nesta última hora, o céu começou a ganhar alguma nebulosidade. Também está mais quente do que ontem por esta hora - estão 16,0°C e céu pouco nublado. Veremos o que acontecerá nos próximos tempos!


----------



## Geopower (1 Out 2020 às 09:56)

Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de oeste.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2020 às 12:19)

Por cá sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco, e por vezes moderado, e bem fresco por sinal, comçou agora mesmo também a cair uns pingos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Out 2020 às 13:36)

Bom dia,
A manhã alternou entre períodos de céu limpo e de céu nublado. Por volta das sete e meia da manhã caíram umas pingas que não chegaram a molhar o chão e, portanto, não acumularam nada. 

Neste momento estão 21,9°C e céu nublado, com vento de noroeste. A frente tem um ótimo aspeto, veremos no que dá e veremos também o que acontecerá nos próximos tempos, já que os modelos têm andado incrivelmente instáveis!


----------



## Geopower (1 Out 2020 às 19:43)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de NW.

Nebulosidade no horizonte a oeste:





e a Norte/NE:


----------



## jamestorm (2 Out 2020 às 00:32)

Pingou agora há pouco qualquer coisa por aqui, os carros estão molhados!


----------



## jamestorm (2 Out 2020 às 03:58)

muito vento com chuva miudinha...parece ter chegado aqui a Depressão...


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2020 às 08:44)

Alcobaca:


----------



## srr (2 Out 2020 às 08:44)

Abrantes-

3mm, com algum vento, era +/- o previsto,

A frente parece que veio até mais forte do que os modelos previam para Sul do Tejo.

Rajada maxima : 38 km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2020 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã acordou húmida, pois já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada, bem como tem estado a cair também, o vento sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## Geopower (2 Out 2020 às 10:28)

Manhã com períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas fortes.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Out 2020 às 12:55)

Alenquer com 5.74 mm ate agora...nada mau!! 
Sao Martinho com 3.84 mm


----------



## Batalha64 (2 Out 2020 às 12:55)

Mais um fracasso, onde está a chuva ?


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2020 às 13:14)

Entre a chuva, o vento, e estar numa casa velha com péssimo isolamento sonoro, escolhi uma má noite para me deitar mais cedo e pensar que ia dormir bem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2020 às 13:42)

Acabou de cair mais uns aguaceiros por volta das 13 horas, mas foi de curta duração, este evento, tem sido mais de vento, com muitos ramos de árvores caídos nas estradas.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Out 2020 às 14:44)

mais uma carga...sempre chuva miudinha, mas encharca!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Out 2020 às 18:53)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui, esta não esperava.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Out 2020 às 19:01)

Boa Tarde

Outubro abre portas ao seu primeiro dia com tempo ameno e céu parcialmente nublado, acompanhado de uma pequena brisa de W.

Hoje, o dia já foi um pouco mais animado  O céu apresentou-se muito nublado, temporariamente com abertas, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do final da tarde.
Aguaceiros de "chuvisco", mais frequentes durante a manhã, que apenas serviram para molhar o chão. Pluviómetro a zeros 
O vento é que reinou a todo o gás, soprando moderado a forte de NW com rajadas, diminuindo de intensidade nesta última hora.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e sensação bastante fresca, com a mínima do dia a ser feita agora.
E agora, secura novamente à vista  Veremos se não será por muito tempo 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *23,0ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima (e atual) : *17,0ºC *
Máxima: *20,0ºC *

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 56%
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Out 2020 às 21:57)

Boa noite,
De facto, e como já estava previsto, a frente chegou incrivelmente dissipada à Península de Setúbal. Os acumulados não superaram os 0,5 mm em nenhum lugar da região e houve até estações que acumularam 0 mm.  Aqui a minha estação acumulou 0,3 mm, um valor fraquinho para outubro contudo este mês costuma trazer muitas surpresas - domingo teremos uma nova frente que até poderá acumular mais do que esta e depois teremos temos seco, mas duvido que seja por muito tempo já que o centro anticiclone está bem afastado a oeste, o oposto de outros anos. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,2°C
Mín: 14,9°C (???)
Prec: 0,3 mm
Rajada máxima: 43,9 km/h ONO

Agora estão 14,9°C e céu pouco nublado. Depois da passagem da frente a temperatura desceu e bem, sendo que a mínima deverá ser feita um pouco antes da meia-noite. 

PS: O ano hidrológico que acabou na passada quarta, dia 30, teve um acumulado de 546,8 mm, o que corresponde a 77% do valor médio anual. É o segundo ano hidrológico consecutivo seco por aqui, embora mais chuvoso que o anterior. Esperemos que o próximo seja melhor que este!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Out 2020 às 22:04)

Boa noite.

Sigo em Algés com céu praticamente limpo, noite fresca sem vento. As estações nas imediações registam neste momento 15/16ºC.

Segundo o IPMA a temperatura da água do mar ronda os 18ºC.

Algumas imagens de hoje ao final da tarde:


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2020 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Por cá a manhã começou com sol, e fresca, pois caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, ao final da madrugada.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Out 2020 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

Acordo com sol entre o céu nublado por cumulus, vento fraco a moderado de N, 20ºC, muito agradável.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Out 2020 às 11:28)

2.22 mm por aqui durante a manha...nada mau!


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2020 às 11:47)

0.8mm hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Out 2020 às 14:33)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o acumulado durante a manhã foi de 1,6 mm - nada mau! Como eu dizia, hoje iria chover mais que na frente da tempestade Alex, e foi exatamente o que aconteceu por aqui. O acumulado mensal segue nos 1,9 mm.  
Entretanto a temperatura subiu bem após a passagem da frente - estão neste momento 20,6°C e céu nublado, mas curiosamente a humidade relativa está muito baixa para um dia chuvoso - está nos 54% agora. Porque será?


----------



## Toby (4 Out 2020 às 18:27)

Boa tarde








Ontem:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Out 2020 às 18:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui o acumulado durante a manhã foi de 1,6 mm - nada mau! Como eu dizia, hoje iria chover mais que na frente da tempestade Alex, e foi exatamente o que aconteceu por aqui. O acumulado mensal segue nos 1,9 mm.
> Entretanto a temperatura subiu bem após a passagem da frente - estão neste momento 20,6°C e céu nublado, mas curiosamente a humidade relativa está muito baixa para um dia chuvoso - está nos 54% agora. Porque será?



Muito pouca a chuva, nem deu para elevar a humidade. Aqui nem reparei que choveu se choveu.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Out 2020 às 21:58)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Muito pouca a chuva, nem deu para elevar a humidade. Aqui nem reparei que choveu se choveu.


Sem dúvida! A meio da tarde já estava tudo seco, embora o céu continuasse nublado! De facto, o céu só começou a limpar quando o sol estava a pôr-se. 
De resto, um dia bem fresco e com uma humidade relativa bem baixa para um dia com chuva. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 15,0°C
Prec: 1,6 mm
Humidade relativa média: 71%

Agora estão 16,3°C e céu limpo, com vento de noroeste.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Out 2020 às 23:22)

Noite “limpa“, quase sem vento. 14/15°C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Out 2020 às 11:05)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia começou bem diferente do anterior, com céu limpíssimo e tempo fresco. Estão neste momento 17,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Out 2020 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e 24ºC segundo a estação mais próxima em Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2020 às 22:08)

Morrinha por Belas 

Desta não esperava.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Out 2020 às 23:20)

Chuvisco e 17/18ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2020 às 07:45)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também morrinhou durante a madrugada, no entanto foi muito fraquinho e apenas acumulou 0,1 mm (mais uma vez, não aparece na página da estação porque foi um acumulado abaixo de 0,2 mm).  
Entretanto o céu continua nublado mas está mais quente que em dias anteriores por esta hora, com 17,5°C e vento de noroeste.


----------



## Geopower (6 Out 2020 às 10:55)

Dia de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2020 às 19:53)

todo o dia debaixo de nuvens por aqui...estamos agora em regime de cacimba forte, acho que vai acumular 
Como sempre o Oeste parece ser ouro país. Dia completamente outonal por aqui.


----------



## RStorm (6 Out 2020 às 20:17)

Boa Noite 

Peço desculpa pela minha ausência prolongada 
Desde sábado, o tempo tem-se apresentado com características outonais: Temperatura amena com céu parcialmente nublado e boas abertas de sol.   
Domingo e segunda ocorreram aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã, mas apenas no domingo é que rendeu alguma coisa, *0,6 mm*. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de N/NW, sendo mais notável durante o pico da tarde. 

Hoje já se notou uma grande diferença, com uma diminuição gradual da nebulosidade e aumento de temperatura, tanto na mínima como na máxima. Os próximos dias prometem ser de verão... já cá faltava  

*Sábado: 12,7ºC / 20,3ºC 
Domingo: 13,9ºC / 21,2ºC / 0,6 mm 
Segunda: 13,2ºC / 21,8ºC 
Terça: 18,1ºC / 26,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *20,1ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Out 2020 às 20:24)

Dia de outono soalheiro e morno em Lisboa. Máxima de 25ºC em Linda-a-Velha. Agora céu pouco nublado e 19ºC.


----------



## Geopower (7 Out 2020 às 19:26)

Dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de norte.
Registo do crepúsculo a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2020 às 21:52)

Geopower disse:


> Dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de norte.
> Registo do crepúsculo a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


Perspetiva desde a Parede:





E um pouco antes:





Máxima esteve fenomenal para um dia de Outubro, díria *27/28ºC *e mal se notava o vento. Amanhã deverá ser semelhante. Para quem precisa de desanuviar um bocado da rotina faz sempre bem uma visita à praia, aconselho, principalmente com a água ainda nos 18ºC!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2020 às 21:56)

Boa noite,
Por cá foi uma tarde bem amena, até faz recordar o passado mes de Setembro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Out 2020 às 08:25)

Bom dia, 
Não apareci nos últimos dias pelo facto de estes últimos dias terem sido muito parecidos. Têm sido dias quentes e soalheiros mas as noites já são bem frescas e com bastante orvalho!  

*Charneca da Caparica

Terça*
Máx: 26,9°C
Mín: 17,2°C

*Quarta *
Máx: 27,6°C
Mín: 13,9°C

Agora estão 17,3°C e o céu está limpíssimo.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2020 às 13:13)

Mais um dia tapado por aqui...muito nevoeiro. Dias muito outonais pelo Oeste...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Out 2020 às 13:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Mais um dia tapado por aqui...muito nevoeiro. Dias muito outonais pelo Oeste...



Engraçado. Segues em Alenquer?

Por Algés dia de sol morno com algumas cirrus no céu. Estação na Ajuda marca 26ºC, em Linda-a-Velha 24ºC.


----------



## marcoguarda (8 Out 2020 às 14:03)

Nevoeiro por aqui também na Burinhosa, está bem fresco e ainda não houve qualquer sol hoje.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2020 às 14:07)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Engraçado. Segues em Alenquer?
> 
> Por Algés dia de sol morno com algumas cirrus no céu. Estação na Ajuda marca 26ºC, em Linda-a-Velha 24ºC.



Sim sigo Alto Concelho de Alenquer, Caldas da rainha e São Martinho do Porto onde estou hoje. Dias de outono por aqui...está tudo tapado. 19ºC


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2020 às 14:07)

Boas,
Nevoeiro por Leiria, um dia típico de verão nesta região. Estamos no outono, mas digo isto porque no Alentejo as temperaturas vão-se aproximar dos 30ºC. Portalegre teve mínima horária tropical. Enfim, outro mundo! 
Há pouco parecia que ia começar a abrir, mas rapidamente ficou tudo tapado novamente.






Em contrapartida, o dia de ontem foi de céu limpo e temperatura amena.


----------



## Toby (8 Out 2020 às 15:45)

dia inteiro debaixo das nuvens


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2020 às 19:33)

Mais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de norte e algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde com temperaturas de verão.

Registo do crepúsculo a oeste:


----------



## RStorm (8 Out 2020 às 20:01)

Boa Tarde

Tal como esperado, a temperatura subiu bem e estes dois dias têm sido de autêntico verão.
O céu tem-se apresentado pouco nublado por nuvens altas, sendo mais notáveis durante a tarde de hoje. O vento tem soprado fraco de NW, em especial no final da tarde.
Esta sinóptica deverá se manter durante os próximos tempos, mas felizmente parece que já há uma luz ao fundo do túnel, nomeadamente lá para dia 17 

Finalmente, consegui tempo e fiz as contas. O ano hidrológico 2019/2020 termina com *406,2 mm*, cerca de 60% do valor normal, ou seja, mais uma temporada bastante seca, mas ainda assim foi melhor que a anterior  Veremos como corre esta nova, espero que haja uma grande reviravolta  

*Ontem: 14,7ºC / 27,0ºC 
Hoje: 15,3ºC / 26,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *20,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (8 Out 2020 às 20:23)

Boa tarde,

Tenho estado ausente, muito trabalho... Máxima de 28.3°C e mínima de 16.3°C, dias bem agradáveis.

Foto de hoje de manhã






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Out 2020 às 20:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Nevoeiro por Leiria, um dia típico de verão nesta região. Estamos no outono, mas digo isto porque no Alentejo as temperaturas vão-se aproximar dos 30ºC. Portalegre teve mínima horária tropical. Enfim, outro mundo!
> Há pouco parecia que ia começar a abrir, mas rapidamente ficou tudo tapado novamente.
> 
> ...



Esse pulmão verde no meio da cidade. Villa Portela, entregue à Câmara em Abril de 2017 pelos proprietários. Esperemos que cuide bem dela e do bosque e que os cidadãos aproveitem essa maravilha.



Geopower disse:


> Mais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de norte e algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde com temperaturas de verão.
> 
> Registo do crepúsculo a oeste:



Lindas fotos.

Dia termina com céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de norte e 18/19ºC por Algés.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2020 às 13:41)

Bons dias,
Os dias por aqui seguem-se algo monótonos, com céu limpo, temperaturas amenas ou até quentes durante o dia e frescas durante a noite. Entretanto parece que se vislumbra alguma instabilidade para daqui a uma semana, veremos se a previsão não muda até lá!  

*Charneca da Caparica

Ontem*
Máx: 26,2°C
Mín: 14,0°C

Agora estão 24,0°C e céu limpo, com vento fraco de oés-noroeste.


----------



## remember (9 Out 2020 às 23:47)

Boas,

Mais uma manhã fresca e uma tarde amena.

Máxima de 26.8°C e mínima de 15.8°C.

Mais um amanhecer bonito 






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (10 Out 2020 às 18:11)

Em Glória do Ribatejo dia de céu limpo com calor e vento fraco de norte.
Vento de norte intensificou-de a partir do meio da tarde.
Solos bastante ressequidos a aguardar pelas chuvas de Outono:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2020 às 19:37)

Por cá foi hoje mais uma dia bem quente, os solos estão totalmente ressecos, como estavam antes destas últimas chuvas, vai valendo o orvalho intenso que cai todas as noites, que por sinal, são já bem frescas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2020 às 23:44)

Boa noite,
Por aqui tivemos mais um dia de sol e céu limpo, e a temperatura máxima hoje até foi maior que a de ontem. Como já foi dito aqui, o solo está completamente ressequido apesar de terem caído algumas chuvas no final de setembro e início de outubro. De facto já haviam algumas ervas a brotarem do chão, contudo todas essas ervas verdes ficaram novamente secas nesta mini-"vaga de calor" outonal.  

Entretanto parece que teremos chuva a partir do final da próxima semana. O ECMWF prevê 69,5 mm até dia 25 de outubro, muito bom!   

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 27,5°C
Mín: 13,2°C

Agora estão 17,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Toby (11 Out 2020 às 08:17)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Fim de semana quente com máximas de verão.
Sexta-feira ao fim da tarde houve banhos na praia de Algés.
Ontem na Praia da Fonte da Telha ao fim da tarde, com nortada agradável apenas na linha de costa que cessou no pôr do sol, o cenário era este:




















A água do mar recomendava-se.

Sigo por Algés com céu limpo e 22/23°C.


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2020 às 19:45)

Boa Noite

O tempo prossegue soalheiro e bastante agradável, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
O vento tem predominado do quadrante norte e soprado fraco, nomeadamente durante o pico da tarde, mas hoje apresentou-se com alguma intensidade.
Parece que está tudo a postos para que o final da próxima semana seja interessante  Até lá, ainda vamos ter este tempo pasmacento 

*Sexta: 14,1ºC / 23,9ºC 
Sábado: 13,8ºC / 26,5ºC 
Domingo (hoje): 14,4ºC / 26,4ºC 
*
T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Toby (12 Out 2020 às 06:15)




----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Out 2020 às 07:20)

Bom dia, 
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com 5,5°C e já um pouco de gelo nos vidros do carro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (12 Out 2020 às 07:23)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com 5,5°C e já um pouco de gelo nos vidros do carro.
> 
> 
> ...



Onde está?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Out 2020 às 08:50)

Bom dia,
Por aqui domingo foi, felizmente, um pouco mais fresco que sábado, contudo a noite foi igual às anteriores: bem fresquinha, como é costume. 

Entretanto, e vendo o ensemble do ECMWF, parece-me que é cada vez mais provável a mudança de padrão já a partir da próxima sexta/sábado. A ver como as coisas evoluem. 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,7°C
Mín: (???)

Agora está céu limpo. Por alguma razão a estação não regista bem - deve precisar de pilha nova!


----------



## Geopower (12 Out 2020 às 09:37)

Manhã de céu limpo. Vento moderado de norte.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Out 2020 às 11:16)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com 5,5°C e já um pouco de gelo nos vidros do carro.
> 
> 
> ...



Onde? Alfeizerão/Vale do Rio Alcoa? Geada com 5°C? Ou orvalho?

Sigo em Algés com manhã limpa e ensolarada.
Em princípio hoje deverá ser dos últimos dias com máxima de “verão”.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Out 2020 às 13:06)

Toby disse:


> Onde está?


Alfeizerão, menos de 4klms da praia de São Martinho do Porto

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2020 às 14:42)

Humidade Relativa em queda livre... eu tenho 16% e a estação do Belas Clube de Campo marca 15%!!!


----------



## Tufao André (12 Out 2020 às 16:33)

Boa tarde a todos! 

Sigo com mais um dia bonito de sol, bastante ameno para a época e com pouco vento. 
Noite fresca, com a mínima a chegar aos 14ºC, entretanto tem subido até aos actuais *24ºC*! HR de apenas *26%*  
O vento tem soprado fraco de E/NE, mas já rodou para N e aumentando para moderado.

A partir de hoje vai ser sempre a descer, com aumento da nortada e sensações térmicas baixas, finalmente mais próprias da época!  Esperemos que para o final da semana a chuva volte em força...


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2020 às 17:17)

Dada a secura, já aí estão os incêndios de volta... 

Vejo daqui os rolos de fumo deste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2020 às 19:42)

Hoje foi mais uma tarde bem quente, aliás andei na apanha da azeitona, e ainda deu para transpirar bastante.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Out 2020 às 19:57)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Onde? Alfeizerão/Vale do Rio Alcoa? Geada com 5°C? Ou orvalho?
> 
> Sigo em Algés com manhã limpa e ensolarada.
> Em princípio hoje deverá ser dos últimos dias com máxima de “verão”.


Alfeizerão muito perto de São Martinho do Porto, ainda não era bem geada mas já acumulava qualquer coisa no vidro do carro 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2020 às 20:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje foi mais uma tarde bem quente, aliás andei na apanha da azeitona, e ainda deu para transpirar bastante.


Já na azeitona? Não é muito cedo ainda?


----------



## Luís Manuel (12 Out 2020 às 22:44)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Alfeizerão, menos de 4klms da praia de São Martinho do Porto
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


 
boas,

Hoje apanhei 6 graus ás 07:00 no Bombarral.


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2020 às 06:56)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Alfeizerão, menos de 4klms da praia de São Martinho do Porto
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk



A 3km de distância há um Davis VP2. Mas não sei se cumpre as normas de montagem. 
Quando o procurei... Fui olhado como um ladrão...  

https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.5281146,-9.119318,17.5z?hl=fr


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2020 às 07:00)

Ontem:








Hoje 6:40 da manhã:


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2020 às 07:49)

Bom dia, hoje amanheceu bastante diferente com o céu muito nublado e com a temperatura bem mais elevada em relação a ontem. 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (13 Out 2020 às 11:09)

Bom dia! 

Fantástico dia de sol, com uma noite fresca e sem vento. Mínima de 14ºC, tal como ontem.
O vento já vai soprando fraco a moderado de N, mas deve intensificar bastante para a tarde! Veremos até onde vão as rajadas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2020 às 12:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já na azeitona? Não é muito cedo ainda?



Está na altura certa, por norma, constumo apanhar mais no final do mes, mas adiantou-se mais um bocado, está totalmente madura, e a partir de agora começa a estragar-se.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2020 às 12:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está na altura certa, por norma, constumo apanhar mais no final do mes, mas adiantou-se mais um bocado, está totalmente madura, e a partir de agora começa a estragar-se.


Estranho... aqui não me lembro de ver ninguém começar em Outubro, normalmente só a seguir aos Santos, aqui ainda está quase toda verde.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2020 às 14:11)

Por aqui morrinha bem forte, deve acumular..está totalmente nublado acho que já não limpa hoje...totalmente diferente de ontem q tivemos muito sol


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2020 às 15:17)

Sempre os mesmos que estão nas nuvens


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2020 às 19:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estranho... aqui não me lembro de ver ninguém começar em Outubro, normalmente só a seguir aos Santos, aqui ainda está quase toda verde.


´

A campanha da azeitona, este ano é muito fraca, e antecipou-se, alguns lagares, os poucos que abriram, já estão a trabalhar desde o dia 1 de outubro.

A manhã de hoje começou bem fresca e húmida, já a tarde, já não aqueceu tanto como em dias anteriores.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2020 às 22:38)

Toby disse:


> Sempre os mesmos que estão nas nuvens


Nuvens e até acabou por cair uns pingos, teve muito desagradável depois de almoço, depois por volta das 16:30h apareceu o sol.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2020 às 22:51)

Boa noite,
Como já seria de esperar, por aqui só houve sol e até esteve calor à tarde. Uma diferença abismal em relação ao que se passou a norte de Lisboa, sem dúvida! Ao final da tarde foram também visíveis a primeiras nuvens que vi em vários dias, já tinha saudades delas! 

Sobre ontem podemos dizer que foi um dia bem semelhante ao de hoje, sem nada a relatar, com a exceção das nuvens ao final do dia. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Ontem
Máx: 24,3°C
Mín: 14,2°C

Hoje
Máx: 24,9°C
Mín: 10,6°C

Agora estão 16,0°C e céu pouco nublado. Aproxima-se mais uma noite fresca...


----------



## Tufao André (14 Out 2020 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Dia bem mais fresquinho hoje, típico dia de Outono, com noite fresca e mínima que desceu aos 13ºC!
O vento já vai soprando moderado de N e espera-se intensificação para a tarde tal como ontem. 
Ainda estão *16ºC *e hoje não deve ultrapassar os 20ºC, mesmo com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2020 às 16:35)

Boas!

O tempo tem estado meteo-aborrecido por isso não tenho participado muito, ando apenas como leitor! 

Hoje furei o teletrabalho e vim até Coruche, por aqui temo agora um dia de céu praticamente limpo, com tempo ameno e algo ventoso.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2020 às 17:11)

Dia de Sol aqui pelo oeste ...quase um dia de Verão mas com um vento algo fresco 17ºC neste momento...


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2020 às 19:26)

Boa Tarde 

O tempo mantêm-se soalheiro e agradável, mas houve boas descidas na temperatura, especialmente na mínima. 
O céu tem-se apresentado praticamente limpo, apenas com alguma nebulosidade temporária no final da tarde de ontem e manhã de hoje. 
O vento tem marcado presença, soprando fraco a moderado de N, mas hoje tem sido com alguma intensidade e rajadas, causando uma sensação bastante fresca, mesmo com sol morno. Graças a ele, a máxima de hoje não ultrapassou os 20ºC, pela primeira vez neste Outono  

A chuva tem vindo a ser adiada e já só deverá chegar a partir de segunda  No entanto, os modelos continuam bastante generosos para a próxima semana  

*Segunda: 11,7ºC / 23,6ºC 
Terça: 10,4ºC / 23,1ºC 
Quarta (hoje): 13,9ºC / 19,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: N / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2020 às 20:23)

A tade por cá foi bem ventosa, e a noite segue já bem fresca.


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2020 às 06:45)




----------



## Tufao André (15 Out 2020 às 11:24)

Bom dia!

Dia exactamente igual a ontem, com céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado de N. 
Destaque para as temperaturas mais baixas, ontem pela 1ª vez este Outono a máxima ficou abaixo dos 20ºC!  Devido à forte nortada da tarde, a máxima ficou-se pelos 19,5ºC.
Esta madrugada foi igualmente fria, com a mínima a ficar-se pelos 12ºC apenas!


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2020 às 22:00)

Boa noite

Aqui fica uma ilustração possível, de telemóvel, da primeira quinzena de Outubro.
A segunda quinzena parece vir a ser completamente diferente, pelo menos aqui pela Região Litoral Centro.
Estamos a menos de cinco dias de um evento que segundo as previsões até esta altura vai trazer precipitação significativa, finalmente.

20201001_165522, Póvoa, para Leste





20201001_192034, Eixo N-S Lumiar, SW





20201002_175701, Póvoa, oliveira de rua carregada de frutos maduros, prontas para a salmoura anual 





20201002_175840, Vialonga, para Leste, campos ainda em modo estival





20201002_180330, Alverca A1, SSW





20201004_190113, Alverca, WSW





20201004_192304, Alverca Verdelha, SSW





20201005_171706, Póvoa, Leste, a vegetação cortada não renasceu





20201005_171706, Póvoa, Norte





20201007_132718, Ponte Vasco da Gama, sentido Alcochete, um dia de Verão





20201007_173112, Portinho da Arrábida, uma piscina (mas fria, 17ºC)





20201007_173114, Portinho da Arrábida, fica sombrio bem cedo





20201007_181915, Portinho da Arrábida, a Pedra da Anixa recebe os últimos raios de sol





20201007_181938, Portinho da Arrábida à sombra da Serra





20201007_191402, Serra do Risco





20201007_191437, Risco, ao poente, velhas e longínquas bigornas de células dissipadas





20201008_190404, Lisboa, o dia em que Altocumulus surgiram ao poente





20201009_161622, Póvoa, SW, virgas





20201009_184929, Lisboa





20201009_191531, Lisboa, poente chamejante





20201009_191647, Lisboa





20201012_162204, Póvoa, laranjeira de rua, já se comem 





20201012_185332, Póvoa, crepúsculo com boa visibilidade da Arrábida





20201013_165821, Póvoa, tempo a arrefecer e nortada desagradável





20201015_172439, Póvoa hoje, nortada diminuiu, sol agradável, boa visibilidade mantém-se





Resumo da primeira quinzena para a estação situada no Parque de Santa Iria de Azóia, a melhor referência para o vento e radiação solar:





Neste momento, *13,3ºC* com 62% e nortada média de 27 Km/h de NNW, rajadas nos 35 Km/h (hoje foi aos 53 Km/h)


----------



## Toby (16 Out 2020 às 07:08)

Bom dia,

Alcobaca 38m






160m


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2020 às 12:46)

minima de *2.2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2020 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,

A manhã de hoje, foi a 1ª desta temporada, em que eu mais frio senti, ás 8 da manhã, nem sentia as mãos de tão geladas que estavam, o nevoeiro também marcou presença, mas logo se dissipou devido ao sol, que depressa aqueceu.


----------



## RStorm (16 Out 2020 às 19:41)

Boa Tarde

Os dias continuam a seguir o mesmo panorama, mas com maior sensação de frescura e vento menos intenso. As noites têm sido algo frescas, inclusive hoje tive a primeira mínima abaixo dos 10ºC 
O céu tem-se apresentado pouco nublado por nuvens altas. O vento continua a predominar do quadrante N/NW e tem soprado fraco a moderado, sendo sempre mais notável durante as tardes.
Ainda faltam muitas horas, mas parece que é cada vez mais certo de que, finalmente, vai descarregar bem na segunda e terça Uma situação ainda a acompanhar, mas a adrenalina já vai crescendo 

*Ontem: 12,4ºC / 20,0ºC 
Hoje: 8,9ºC / 20,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: N/NW - 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2020 às 02:50)

4.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2020 às 03:26)

david 6 disse:


> 4.9ºC



*12,1ºC* cá em cima (140 m), 71%, vento em calma absoluta, diminuiu rodando de NW para W: a fraca crista anticiclónica erodida permitirá a rotação do vento para o quadrante SW ou Sul. Mas a frente fria ao largo da costa não vai conseguir avançar mais para Leste. Pelo contrário, a corrente de Sul irá gerar uma frente quente afastando-se da costa. Nada disto é ainda o que nos vai afectar na segunda e terça-feira.
Aproveitem o belo fim de semana!


----------



## Toby (17 Out 2020 às 07:02)




----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde
A frente fria está à vista ao largo da costa e em dissipação.
Circulação já é do quadrante Sul, esteve durante algumas horas fixa em SE e agora rodou para o quadrante SW.






Eólicas viradas a SSE, há uma hora atrás:





















Vento a 140 m na ordem dos 15 Km/h, rajadas até 20 Km/h, aumentou nas rajadas (até 30 Km/h) com a rotação de SE para SW.
Temperatura estabilizou à volta dos 20ºC.






Os restos da frente, em movimento lento para NE, ainda têm alguns ecos de precipitação, virga talvez:










Entretanto, numa larga extensão a Oeste da Madeira e em circulação vinda de Norte dos Açores prepara-se a construção da depressão complexa e das frentes de forte actividade que vão afectar o continente a partir da tarde de segunda-feira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2020 às 16:22)

Boa tarde,

Por cá foi mais uma manhã de novoeiro cerrado, que logo se dissipou com a chegada do sol, que logo aqueceu.


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2020 às 19:13)

A reportar do litoral oeste Santa Cruz. Tarde agradável com céu limpo e vento moderado de SW.
Pôr do sol  a oeste e aparente linha de precipitacao a W/NW:





Imagem de radar:


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2020 às 21:43)

*Se estiver por aqui algum administrador do fórum que possa actualizar os links, no topo da página, das*

*Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas)*
*e*
*Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias)*

*É que os que estão são de Setembro e estão com a caixa de mensagens desactivadas. Sei que já temos os tópicos de Outubro mas não estão de fácil acesso.*

Thanks 

*
*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2020 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Por aqui durante o dia foi visível o contraste entre o quadrante oeste e o quadrante leste. A leste o céu estava limpíssimo e sem quaisquer nuvens no céu, já a oeste as nuvens da frente em dissipação chegaram inclusive à costa. Hoje estive na Fonte da Telha e era possível ver cortinas de chuva bem ao longe a oeste. 
Foi um dia fresco, em que a temperatura mínima foi a mais fria desde 4 de abril e a temperatura média foi a mais fria desde 14 de maio. 

Entretanto parece que vamos ter um início de semana interessante por aqui. A ver vamos...   

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 9,6°C

Agora estão 14,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2020 às 02:15)

mais quentinho hoje  8.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 03:21)

david 6 disse:


> mais quentinho hoje  8.2ºC



Por aqui também, *13,7ºC*.
E depois de estar em calma absoluta, o vento sopra agora a 10 Km/h de Leste


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 04:42)

Temperatura em ligeira subida, *14,2ºC*, depois de estabilizar nos *13,6ºC* durante um pouco mais de uma hora (mínima até ao momento). Ponto de orvalho 11,9ºC.
Humidade relativa* 86%*. Tecto das nuvens (estratos de nevoeiro) nos 200 m aproximadamente. Movem-se de Sul.
Vento novamente em calma.

A frente que se avizinhou da costa recua agora, convertida em ramo quente da ondulação frontal.







A sudoeste e a oeste do arquipélago da Madeira crescem as células associadas aos sistemas frontais e linhas de instabilidade que vão afectar a Madeira e o Continente.


----------



## Geopower (18 Out 2020 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com nevoeiro cerrado em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 14:36)

Esperemos que esta previsão não se concretize. Estou por exemplo a pensar na Serra de Sintra, já tão castigada por temporais de vento no passado.

Em Parque de Santa Iria, altitude 140m, *21,3ºC* e 41%.
Vento SE agora, depois de se ter mantido de Leste desde as 4H40 da madrugada, 11 Km/h e rajadas até 20 Km/h.
Pressão a descer, 2,8 hPa nas últimas quatro horas.

Cirrus, Cirrostratus e Cirrocumulus. Há convecção de base alta visível a ENE, longínqua.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 16:28)

Santa Iria

*23,2ºC
31%*
Vento SE - SSE - Sul, entre 5 e 15 Km/h, rajada máxima 21 Km/h.

Nuvens altas em 7/8 do céu, bloqueio parcial da radiação solar variável.
Bandos de gaivotas voando muito alto, de Norte para Sul.

Imagem do satélite Terra às 11:05 (continente) e 12:40 utc (Atlântico):






Análise NOOA das 12 utc:





Análise MetOffice das 12 utc:





Análise de massas de ar:


----------



## remember (18 Out 2020 às 18:38)

Boas,

Mas que fim de tarde ameno e calmo... Notam-se muitas gaivotas no ar a pairar, a descida da pressão começou, depois de atingir os 1017 hPa, já vai nos 1012 hPa em queda, muito nevoeiro de manhã...

Foto de hoje durante o passeio por Belém






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2020 às 18:41)

Boa Tarde 

Mais um fim de semana agradável, com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. 
O nevoeiro tem marcado presença durante as madrugadas, sendo que hoje prolongou-se até meio da manhã. Ontem foi possível avistar algumas torres e células no quadrante W, durante todo o dia  
O vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante SW.
Amanhã promete ser um dia interessante 

*Ontem: 9,7ºC / 20,8ºC 
Hoje: 10,1ºC / 22,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *18,8ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Toby (18 Out 2020 às 18:45)

Os meus dois pluviómetros: limpos, calibrados 
Estou pronto para receber BARBARA.

Lindo dia:


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2020 às 18:45)

Fim de uma semana em que perdi o nº de dias com céu limpo ou com cirrus, constantes. Dia de hoje ainda chegou aos *24ºC*, nada mau para um 18 de Outubro.

Cada um tem a sua sensibilidade a temperaturas, mas para mim este dia marca o fim do Verão.

Nortada calada.
Que venha a chuva!


----------



## remember (18 Out 2020 às 18:52)

StormRic disse:


> Santa Iria
> 
> *23,2ºC
> 31%*
> ...


O pluviometro da estação do parque de Santa Iria parece estar marado de novo, logo agora

Mais uma vez a mudança mais ou menos na mesma altura, faço anos amanhã hehe se for como estão a prever, vai ser até mais não lol em tão pouco tempo próximo dos 100 mm ou até ultrapassar é obra.



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 19:09)

São Lourenço em Santa Iria de Azoia 

18,8°C
54%
Sul 15 a 20 Km/h sem rajadas.




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2020 às 19:39)

Querem uma gracinha? 

A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro está a funcionar!!! Ontem estava a funcionar em pleno. Hoje parece que falta ali um ou outro dado, mas pronto... parece que temos alguma coisa.
A ver vamos como se porta amanhã! Desconfio que isto será sol de pouca dura, mas enquanto durar... Pode ser que nos deixe ver a intensidade das rajadas neste evento.
A ver vamos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2020 às 19:56)

Boa noite,
Neste dia que passou nem parece que estamos prestes a levar com um evento intenso de precipitação e vento!  O dia começou com alguma névoa, contudo ao longo do dia essa névoa limpou, apesar de algumas nuvens altas terem permanecido à tarde. Agora está um céu limpíssimo e está incrivelmente calmo - corre apenas uma aragem muito fraquinha. Literalmente a bonança antes da tempestade! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,9°C
Mín: 11,8°C

A temperatura atual é de 16,9°C.


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2020 às 20:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Neste dia que passou nem parece que estamos prestes a levar com um evento intenso de precipitação e vento!  O dia começou com alguma névoa, contudo ao longo do dia essa névoa limpou, apesar de algumas nuvens altas terem permanecido à tarde. Agora está um céu limpíssimo e está incrivelmente calmo - corre apenas uma aragem muito fraquinha. Literalmente a bonança antes da tempestade!
> 
> *Charneca da Caparica*
> ...


Em Peniche esteve aquilo a que chamamos "Uma calma podre" durante todo o dia. Aliás, ainda está... 
Calmaria antes da tempestade. Tive as janelas de casa todas abertas até há pouquinho.


----------



## Maxwell Black (18 Out 2020 às 20:21)

Ontem e hoje as 7 da manhã era um nevoeiro bem bom em Alverca. Tão bom!


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 07:10)

07h00 : 15.9° 87% 1009.8mbar 45.1km/h S
Bon dia a todos


----------



## srr (19 Out 2020 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

Há evento cá estou eu,

Abrantes, calmaria total, pássaros piam baixinho, e lindas conjugações nuvens / sol, que vão alternando.


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 08:50)

Bom dia, 
algumas nuvens, dispersas, vento a "puxar" chuva, mas de resto calmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2020 às 09:05)

Bom dia,
Para já tudo calmo por aqui, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco - um tempo normal de outono! Contudo já se nota a mudança do tempo, pois a mínima foi só um pouco abaixo de 16°C. Veremos como decorre o dia por aqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 09:24)

Boas,

Após  varios meses resolvi reaparecer, esperemos que ambiente por cá esteja bem mais saudável...
_______

Tempo cinzento e vento moderado.
Estou um pouco preocupado com as previsões é muita chuva num tão curto espaço de tempo.
Em termos de vento aqui lidamos bem, mas tendo em conta que é de Sul o impacto será outro certamente. Aqui ao lado, a vertente sul da serra vai passar mal...


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Na antecâmara de um evento que se espera intenso, aqui por Azambuja temos céu encoberto, vento fraco e registo 17.4ºC no meu sensor virado a Norte.

O radar já mostra o que aí vem!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2020 às 10:04)

Esta madrugada passada o céu estava muito interessante! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 10:40)

por aqui o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, e o céu vai ficando mais nublado , a festa está em franca aproximação


----------



## Tufao André (19 Out 2020 às 10:40)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui noite tranquila, alguma nebulosidade foi aparecendo e notou-se um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento de SE, rajadas moderadas.
Amanheceu o dia com algum sol e núvens, pouco vento ainda. 

Por Alfragide, o meu local de trabalho, neste momento já se começa a sentir a aproximação da frente que tem um óptimo aspecto! Céu encoberto e vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes de SSE.
*19ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 10:59)

Por aqui já chuvisca. Vento intenso, céu negro para SW.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2020 às 11:18)

Por Coimbra, céu muito nublado e uma ventania constante


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2020 às 11:22)

Peniche
Vento a aumentar muito de intensidade na última meia hora.
Céu muito nublado e a querer escurecer.


----------



## RamalhoMR (19 Out 2020 às 11:30)

Ora viva! 
Estou por Benfica nestes próximos dias  (últimas férias do ano) e as coisas começaram a agravar. 
Vento bastante forte nas últimas horas. 

Não estou achar muita piada os valores previstos aqui para a Grande Lisboa. Cheias rápidas são um risco. 
Fora o que poderá vir amanhã.  As últimas previsões do Europeu metem mesmo a Bárbara por cima de nós. Rajadas superiores a 100km/h e ...o Tejo cheira me que vai andar com os azeites.  
É acompanhar o evoluir deste evento. 

Abraço!


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2020 às 11:38)

Após uma noite e uma madrugada linda, de temperaturas amenas e zero vento, há cerca de uma hora que sopra forte vento sul e o céu, sobre o mar, está cinzento chumbo. Começou agora a pingar e logo chegou o _Petrichor  _


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2020 às 12:00)

Pode parecer ideia estapafúrdia mas não é!
Quem tiver MEO ou NOS pode ligar para o canal do Big Brother e dá para seguir qualquer coisa do agravar do tempo na Ericeira. 
E quem tiver NOS penso que tem uma opção para visualizar a câmera do jardim da casa que deve deixar ver mais do que o canal normal.

No MEO também temos a app para visualizar as praias o que será bom para acompanhamento, embora eu não me acredite que se vá conseguir visualizar as câmeras de todas as praias disponíveis na app.

É só uma dica


----------



## Tufao André (19 Out 2020 às 12:14)

Começa a chover de forma fraca/chuviscos, acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento! 

P.S.: IPMA já lançou aviso VERMELHO de precipitação para a tarde de amanhã aqui para o distrito de Lisboa, mas também para Santarém, Setúbal, Castelo Branco e Portalegre!!  
        Muita chuva prevista em 6h sem dúvida, em zonas pouco habituadas a este regime de precipitações como no Minho por exemplo... Vai dar problemas!


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 12:15)

Bom dia. A intensidade do vento aumenta, céu completamente encoberto mas ainda não chove. Há pouco, o Ricardo Carvalho falou no índice SWEAT, como não sabia do que se tratava fui Googlar e a pesquisa deu no gráfico que está no link abaixo. Realmente está alto para amanhã.

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/sweat/setubal


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 12:17)

por aqui também céu encoberto com algumas rajadas nada de mais ainda o vento, entretanto IPMA a meter aviso vermelho para amanhã


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2020 às 12:27)

Aqui na Ericeira já chove bastante e o vento forte continua a soprar


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 12:28)

Pelo Litoral Sintrense já chove bem e puxado a vento forte. O barulho nas árvores já se dá ao respeito.
1,2 mm acumulados.
Na Roca o vento já vai em 68 km/h, segundo o IPMA.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2020 às 12:30)

Primeiros pingos aqui pela Azambuja, primeiros de muitos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2020 às 12:48)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu encoberto, e com vento moderado, parece-me que já não deve faltar muito para começar a chover.


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2020 às 12:49)

Chove fraco em Almada. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de sul e a intensificar-se.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 12:51)

ja chove bem por aqui...
Vento a aumentar!


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 12:52)

Continua a acumular. Já levo 6,4 mm.


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 12:54)

Portela 0.3mm
Sanra Cruz 3.2mm
Sao Martinho do Porto: 1.3mm
Alcobaca: 0.2 mm (apenas começou)


----------



## Aine (19 Out 2020 às 12:59)

Por Cascais já chove e já se nota o vento.


----------



## hurricane (19 Out 2020 às 13:01)

O vale do Tejo vai levar uma boa carga de chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 13:03)

fhff disse:


> Continua a acumular. Já levo 6,4 mm.



Boas,

Estou curioso com os registos  da estação netatmo do Penedo(cota 180m) nestes dois dias.
Vai ser cá uma esponja.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 13:04)

impressionante o radar ao largo, não me lembro de estar tão composto há mto tempo.


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 13:06)

Começou a chover bem, 1mm acumulado.


----------



## casr26 (19 Out 2020 às 13:28)

Entre hoje e amanhã cá estarei de serviço a fazer report do Oeste entre Cadaval e Bombarral


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 13:38)

cá vai começando a cair uma chuvinha fraca, vento acalmou mais


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 13:40)

casr26 disse:


> Entre hoje e amanhã cá estarei de serviço a fazer report do Oeste entre Cadaval e Bombarral


Vizinho da minha mãe e irmão, isso por ai também costuma ser bem regado, as nuvens ficam paradas na serra e descarregam por ai


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 13:43)

por aqui ( livramento a 10 km de Torres Vedras) já chove, não muito intenso, mas com muito vento


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 13:48)

começa oficialmente o evento  primeiro acumulado, sigo com 0.4mm a chuvita fraca ganhou mais consistência, a virar para moderada


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 13:51)

16 mm por aqui (Sintra,  Nafarros)


----------



## Aine (19 Out 2020 às 13:56)

Por aqui chove bem...


----------



## casr26 (19 Out 2020 às 14:00)

Tyna disse:


> Vizinho da minha mãe e irmão, isso por ai também costuma ser bem regado, as nuvens ficam paradas na serra e descarregam por ai


Facto, este micro-clima no vale da serra do Montejunto nunca desilude, quando a chuva começa a cair é sempre com vontade... E sim, as nuvens estacionam mesmo por estas zonas, vamos por vezes dos 8 ao 80, os familiares amanhã podem-se preparar porque da forma como "sinto" o clima vamos ter umas belas pancadas de água e boas flutuações de temperatura 

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 14:00)

20 mm já  no Penedo,Colares...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 14:03)

Boa tarde

Começou a chover pouco antes do meio dia em Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Chove agora com períodos de moderada intercalada de fraca. Houve um pequeno período forte.

Vento e movimento das nuvens de Sul.
Tecto dos nimbostratus entre os 200 e 250 m.

Mínima da noite: *14,2ºC* cerca das 6h30 locais.
Máxima do dia até ao momento: *19,6ºC* quando começou a chuva.
Rajada máxima em Parque Santa Iria: *56,3 Km/h* às 13h10 locais. Vento muito fixo em Sul depois de uma rotação algo brusca de Leste em meia hora, quando soprava entre 10 e 20 Km/h e aumentando para os 30 Km/h.
Pluviómetro avariado.

Dados da estação da Escola D.Martinho, aqui perto:
*18,1º C
4,3 mm* acumulados até ao momento, corre a água nas ruas já.
Rajada máxima 40 Km/h.

A imagem de radar não deixa dúvidas para as próximas horas, em toda a RLC:


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 14:04)

já chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2020 às 14:09)

E que "rica" chuvinha cai por aqui, sob a forma de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 14:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> 20 mm já  no Penedo,Colares...



Desde o último post já acumulei mais....também estou com 20mm, a Norte do Penedo. 12,3 mm/hora.
As estradas já estão alagadas e as ribeiras já correm. Já há muitos detritos nas estradas e lençóis de água.
Se amanhã a previsão bater certo, não vai ser bonito...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:11)

*Seguimento Especial BARBARA*​


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 00:03)

acumulado final do dia *68.4mm *que belo dia


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2020 às 21:58)

São Martinho do Porto, grande carga ainda há pouco e perfila-se mais no radar!


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 22:33)

Ainda células ocasionais, com actividade eléctrica inclusive, em circulação de SW/SSW:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Out 2020 às 22:37)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda células ocasionais, com actividade eléctrica inclusive, em circulação de SW/SSW:


Era bom que calhasse algo em Almada


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 22:41)

*15,7ºC* , 15,4ºC  na Póvoa alta e em Santa Iria, respectivamente.

Vento foi diminuindo de intensidade, até ficar em calma neste momento, enquanto rodava lentamente de SW para Sul.
Desde o aguaceiro das 14h locais que não houve mais precipitação aqui na zona.

Agora a chegar ao litoral Oeste e à península de Setúbal, células vigorosas, com actividade eléctrica no primeiro caso.

Atenção Peniche !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Out 2020 às 22:46)

Eheh...vem lá mais alguma coisa, Barbara a dar os últimos cartuchos  Que houvesse muitas assim 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2020 às 22:48)

Boas ,

Aguaceiro moderado.
13 mm

Esta tarde a ribeira da Atrozela  a correr bem e água límpida. Atesta bem os acumulados brutais na serra.
Pequena brincadeira.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2020 às 23:07)

Boa Noite,
Aguaceiro moderado nos últimos minutos por Leiria. De manhã também ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas no geral, o dia teve muitas nuvens, mas pouca chuva. As células desenvolveram-se mais para o interior. 

A temperatura tem estado agradável.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Out 2020 às 23:12)

Aguaceiro mais forte do dia neste momento,  vai chovendo bem à cerca de 10 minutos  O radar não engana 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 23:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aguaceiro mais forte do dia neste momento, vai chovendo bem à cerca de 10 minutos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Arrábida a dar um bom empurrão vertical à célula:















Vem ali uma para mim, a Serra de Carnaxide a dar-lhe também um empurrão...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2020 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> Vem ali uma para mim, a Serra de Carnaxide a dar-lhe também um empurrão...


Foi valente por aqui.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Out 2020 às 23:41)

E graças à Serra de Carnaxide, esse aguaceiro fortíssimo veio cá parar mesmo em cheio há momentos! Até fez fumo durante 5 min, tal foi a intensidade!!!! 
Continua a não haver actividade eléctrica, é pena...

A tarde foi bastante calma e com sol, alternando com abertas, o último aguaceiro forte a cair antes deste foi até às 14h.
Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
15°C


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2020 às 23:43)

Chuva forte aqui em São Martinho!!  Grande carga.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2020 às 23:59)

+*7.6mm* hoje, depois de *44.4mm* ontem e *68.8mm* antes de ontem


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 00:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foi valente por aqui.





Tufao André disse:


> E graças à Serra de Carnaxide, esse aguaceiro fortíssimo veio cá parar mesmo em cheio há momentos! Até fez fumo durante 5 min, tal foi a intensidade!!!!
> Continua a não haver actividade eléctrica, é pena...
> 
> A tarde foi bastante calma e com sol, alternando com abertas, o último aguaceiro forte a cair antes deste foi até às 14h.
> ...



Acabou de passar aqui também, foi forte, grande escorrência pelas ruas.
*1,5 mm* em Parque Santa Iria.
*2,3 mm* na Escola.

Vem lá outra célula, mais agressiva, sobre a Costa da Caparica/Trafaria, vai entrar em Lisboa pela Baixa:


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 01:19)

Linha de instabilidade com células sucessivas, apontada a Setúbal. A de Lisboa parece ter terminado:






Estas linhas têm uma deriva lenta para Sueste.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2020 às 02:07)

aguaceiro


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 02:20)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro



E vão continuar, esta linha de células tem algumas ondulações, apesar da deriva para Sueste a passagem demora algum tempo:






Alguns ecos laranja na zona oriental de Setúbal:





*8,9 mm* acumulados em menos de *40 minutos* nesta estação de Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 02:50)

*11,9 mm* em Lisboa/Geofísico, mais uma boa 'lavagem de ruas'...





*
10,7 mm* em Ansião






A linha de instabilidade tem produzido os acumulados destas primeiras horas do dia de hoje:


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2020 às 02:51)

StormRic disse:


> E vão continuar, esta linha de células tem algumas ondulações, apesar da deriva para Sueste a passagem demora algum tempo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sim já tinha parado ou passado só a pingos mas graças a essas ondulações, mesmo com esse movimento, volta agora a chover moderado 

edit: chuva até mais forte agora


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 03:16)

david 6 disse:


> sim já tinha parado ou passado só a pingos mas graças a essas ondulações, mesmo com esse movimento, volta agora a chover moderado



A linha está a fragmentar-se à medida que começa a deixar a RLC e alarga-se a faixa de precipitação provavelmente devido à expansão das bigornas das células:


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2020 às 03:27)

agora é que vai seguindo caminho, sigo com *4.8mm*


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2020 às 10:01)

Rio Sorraia na ponte do rebolo entre a Fajarda e Biscainho, já bem mais cheinho


----------



## Geopower (22 Out 2020 às 10:03)

Início de manhã com nevoeiro na cidade de  Lisboa e vento fraco.
Passando o estuário para a margem sul céu pouco nublado.

Vista possível do comboio na ponte 25 de Abril para Oeste:


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2020 às 10:58)

Bom dia! 

O dia acordou com um nevoeiro muito denso, que só há instantes levantou, dando lugar a um bonito dia de sol com alguns cumulus a aparecerem agora.
Vento praticamente nulo! 
Não dei conta de mais nenhum aguaceiro durante a madrugada, julgo que ainda não choveu nada desde as 0h...

Noite fresca, apenas 12ºC de mínima!


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2020 às 12:52)

Vai chovendo moderado aqui por Sao Martinho do Porto.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2020 às 13:09)

Boas células em desenvolvimento para leste, na margem sul, e outra a NO na região oeste a proporcionarem belas fotos!  

É a lotaria total estes aguaceiros, até agora nenhum calhou aqui. Veremos como será o resto da tarde, talvez traga mais instabilidade... 
Vento começa a soprar moderado de S


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2020 às 13:47)

Célula de Vila Franca de Xira vista do Prior Velho. Já com ecos avermelhados:


----------



## Pisfip (22 Out 2020 às 13:52)

Boa tarde,

Trovoada muito forte por Alcobaça. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## marcoguarda (22 Out 2020 às 13:54)

Bastante audível a trovoada a sul daqui na Burinhosa. Muito escuro para sul.


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 13:57)

trovão 
ON


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2020 às 13:59)

grande trovoada aqui no Valado de Frades antes de Alcobaça ...escuro como breu!


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 14:06)

ES


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2020 às 14:11)

Cheguei a ouvir (há cerca de 20 mins.) um trovão abafado proveniente da celula que está na zona de Arruda dos Vinhos.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2020 às 14:13)

Em Arruda dos Vinhos, trovoada, granizo e chuva diluviana.


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 14:14)

O meu computador está na hora belga portanto +1h


----------



## Maxwell Black (22 Out 2020 às 14:16)

A celula de ecos amarelos em Alverca, virado a O-NO


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Out 2020 às 14:18)

Muita trovoada bastante audível aqui a norte de Alfeizerão.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 14:26)




----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 14:28)

Linha de células cada vez mais desenvolvidas ao longo da região litoral:











Aqui na Póvoa não chove mas a vista da célula de Arruda é impressionante.


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2020 às 14:36)

Boas!
Acabou de passar aqui por Azambuja uma célula com alguma trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2020 às 14:38)

StormRic disse:


> Linha de células cada vez mais desenvolvidas ao longo da região litoral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As células evoluem de SW para NE a partir das serras. Parece-me que existe mais instabilidade que o previsto.


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 14:41)




----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2020 às 14:41)

Boas,

Vai trovejando por Leiria. Já choveu qualquer coisa há uns minutos.


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 14:48)

Chuva agora


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 14:49)

A célula de Arruda/ Vila Franca de Xira a descarregar;














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pmontas (22 Out 2020 às 14:55)

Confirmo que em Vila Franca de Xira está a chover bem. Já dura à alguns minutos largos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 15:01)

Trovões ao longe.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2020 às 15:02)

para NW assim:


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2020 às 15:08)

Boa tarde monumental carga de água por aqui não sei quanto tempo durou ao certo mas ainda foi algum, além da chuva diluviana também caiu granizo de pequenas dimensões e ouvem-se várias trovoadas impressionante.
Não estava nada á espera disto


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2020 às 15:09)

A chuva continua


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Out 2020 às 15:10)

Célula vermelha na zona de Turquel.. 
A Serra dos Candeeiros está on fire 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2020 às 15:15)

evoluiu a norte, passou a trovoada


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2020 às 15:59)

Voltou  a chover com muita intensidade novamente agora está tudo mais calmo grande dia!!!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 16:03)

Trovões fortes, para NE, mais perto agora.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 16:06)

Fim do recesso 
6.8 mm de chuva.


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2020 às 16:14)

Celula da zona de Arruda a rimbombar trovões de vez em quando.

https://postimg.cc/YjjTsF9s

Obs: não estou a conseguir colocar imagens aqui através do código


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2020 às 16:15)

A zona de VFX tem estado desde já há algum tempo constantemente debaixo de ecos amarelos, muita chuva numa zona urbana vai acabar por dar problemas... 

Aqui um pouco mais a Nordeste tem chovido de forma mais ou menos constante desde as 14h, quase sempre sem grande intensidade, com alguns trovões audíveis por vezes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 16:21)

MSantos disse:


> A zona de VFX tem estado desde já há algum tempo constantemente debaixo de ecos amarelos, muita chuva numa zona urbana vai acabar por dar problemas...
> 
> Aqui um pouco mais a Nordeste tem chovido de forma mais ou menos constante desde as 14h, quase sempre sem grande intensidade, com alguns trovões audíveis por vezes.



Confirmo, um amigo meu que mora em Alhandra já me disse por várias vezes que chovia torrencialmente e com trovoada à mistura. Uma dessas descargas caiu muito próximo da casa dele.

Aqui por Loures o Sol vai brilhando, com o céu negro para nordeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 16:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Confirmo, um amigo meu que mora em Alhandra já me disse por várias vezes que chovia torrencialmente e com trovoada à mistura. Uma dessas descargas caiu muito próximo da casa dele.
> 
> Aqui por Loures o Sol vai brilhando, com o céu negro para nordeste.



Encobriu e começou a chover agora mesmo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 16:33)

Imagem enviada por Carlos Silva, de Alhandra. 

Grannizo já a cobrir o solo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 16:43)

Continuam os trovões da célula de Vila Franca, mais espaçados. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 16:46)

Célula vermelha a NE de Setúbal 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2020 às 16:49)

Começou a chover aqui na zona Unhos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 16:59)

Parece-me que aquela linha a oeste ainda trará mais alguma animação ao dia de hoje. Mais que não seja para chover mais um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 17:14)

squidward disse:


> Começou a chover aqui na zona Unhos.


E agora começou na Póvoa de Santa Iria,  a mesma linha de células novas.
Chove moderado.
Chove forte!

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (22 Out 2020 às 17:14)

Vista daqui de Santo António dos Cavaleiros para nordeste:


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2020 às 17:16)

Por aqui não chove, continua o sol a brilhar por entre muitos cumulus que se vão desenvolvendo.
A vista para os quadrantes N, NE e E tem sido fantástica durante toda a tarde com belas torres a formarem-se! A de Vila Franca/Arruda parece estacionária naquela zona há imenso tempo... 

A ver a linha que se aproxima de oeste traz alguma coisa mais logo!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 17:19)

Menos forte agora.
Arco-íris 
Relâmpago e trovão,  5 segundos intervalo.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2020 às 17:20)

Trovão mais próximo agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 17:30)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2020 às 17:31)

Brutal este trovão agora.


----------



## tomalino (22 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Vi um raio brutal para fora da célula e depois ouvi o respectivo trovão. Vista para nordeste.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Creio que acabei de ouvir um trovão longínquo


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2020 às 17:45)

Vista geral da celula da zona de Alverca/Rio tejo.
São visíveis as cortinas de granizo.

https://ibb.co/55p6qpg


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2020 às 17:51)

Aguaceiro em Coimbra, com o sol a brilhar ao mesmo tempo


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 17:56)

Três trovões fortes, o ultimo mesmo aqui por cima, parecia um pilha de tábuas a cair a poucos metros, ainda tenho os ouvidos meio surdos.
E acabou.
Mais células de grandes bigornas a W.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 18:03)

A compôr-se a Sul.


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 18:05)




----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Out 2020 às 18:05)

Belas células em aproximação 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 18:09)

Para Este.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 18:15)




----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 18:16)

Isso é um golpe duro! 






Fora de tópico do fórum, é uma loucura esta linha


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2020 às 18:21)

Célula fantástica a NE da minha casa, formou-se mais perto com grande desenvolvimento e não parece ter actividade electrica. Segue pra leste


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 18:21)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Belas células em aproximação
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para Este.




Esse foi o último aguaceiro que me caíu em cima... 

Para Oeste há novas células mas não estou muito certo se chegam cá ou se se mantêm com actividade forte:


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2020 às 18:24)

Por volta das 16h15 caiu algum granizo em Caneças.
Entretanto há meia hora choveu qualquer coisa em Odivelas.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2020 às 18:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A compôr-se a Sul.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para Este.





Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Vista daqui de Carnaxide:



DSC_1615 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1605 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1604 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Out 2020 às 18:32)

Panorama a Sudoeste.. Parece prometer algo 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (22 Out 2020 às 18:36)

Cheguei agora a casa e de facto essa célula está espectacular. A oeste, no mar, é possível observar bigorna atrás de bigorna iluminadas por detrás pelo sol poente, magnífico.


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 18:37)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Panorama a Sudoeste.. Parece prometer algo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Out 2020 às 18:41)

Toby disse:


> yes


Está com bom aspecto 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2020 às 18:41)

Por cá,  vista NO.


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 19:02)

NO


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2020 às 19:02)

Por cá, caiu uns bons aguaceiros, durante a noite e madrugada passada, já o dia dia foi marcado, por umas boas abertas, onde esteve praticamente presente o sol, por volta das 17 horas, o céu começou a escurecer e ainda se ouvi uns trovões, mas estava longe a trovoada.


----------



## RStorm (22 Out 2020 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o pós-frontal foi muito fraquinho, posso dizer que estive literalmente no centro do buraco  Desde o meu último post de ontem, apenas contabilizo três aguaceiros, que ontem rendeu um acumulado de *1,2 mm *e hoje *0,6 mm*. 
Valeu pelos céus fotogénicos e os trovões longínquos que deve vez em quando ouvia 

*Ontem: 14,8ºC / 19,6ºC / 1,2 mm 
Hoje: 13,0ºC / 19,1ºC / 0,6 mm 
*
T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Gato Preto (22 Out 2020 às 19:19)

Final de tarde no Parque das Nações. 
Dia típico de quatro estações.


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Out 2020 às 19:59)

Gato Preto disse:


> Final de tarde no Parque das Nações.
> Dia típico de quatro estações.


Outra imagem das mesmas células estupendas que estavam sobre Samora Correia, esta tirada a partir do Parque Eduardo VII.

Só posso dizer que a fotografia não faz jus à magnificência do cenário.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 21:12)

*42,9 mm* em duas horas e vinte minutos, em Vila Franca de Xira, das 13:29 utc às 15:49 utc.

*19,1 mm *em 70 minutos no Carregado, das 12:24 às 13:34 utc. *12,6 mm *na Netatmo de Cadafais.

*1,8 mm* aqui na Póvoa, às 16 utc.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2020 às 22:36)

Boas. Alguns aguaceiros a passar em volta na zona central de Lisboa. Aqui vai uma foto tirada do Oriente pela tarde:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2020 às 22:38)

Boa noite,
É curioso ver compatriotas meus a falarem de trovoada hoje. Pois bem, o dia de hoje teve alguma chuva durante a manhã, com duas células às seis e às sete e meia, a primeira em grande força e a segunda já em fase de dissipação. Em nenhuma delas houve trovoada, que eu saiba... 
Entretanto parece que voltou a cair um aguaceiro agora há pouco, elevando o acumulado de 3,1 mm para 3,6 mm. Neste penso ter ouvido alguns trovões longínquos, contudo nada de outro mundo se compararmos com outros eventos de instabilidade. 

Nesta publicação vou também atualizar os dados de temperatura desde segunda, já que estive mais focado na precipitação e no vento:

*Charneca de Caparica

Segunda*
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 15,9ºC

*Terça*
Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 14,7ºC

Ontem
Máx: 19,7ºC
Mín: 14,9ºC

Hoje
Máx: 19,9ºC
Mín: 12,9ºC

Em relação à precipitação, este evento deu um pulo no acumulado mensal, que segue agora nos 89 mm ou 134% do valor normal. A ver se chego aos 100 mm no final do mês...   

Agora estão 13,9ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2020 às 23:30)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago para NW! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2020 às 23:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Acabei de ver um relâmpago para NW!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É destas células a noroeste de Lisboa: 





Parece que poderei ter mais uma chuvinha na próxima hora. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2020 às 00:10)

Relâmpagos a NW, com trovões audíveis aqui.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2020 às 00:19)

*5.2mm* que acumulou hoje


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2020 às 00:36)

Está a expandir a bigorna à medida que envelhece e perde força, mas pode sempre reactivar-se, especialmente quando chegar ao Tejo:


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2020 às 01:55)

A chover bem a esta hora aqui em Alenquer! Netatmo aqui ao lado marca 2.83mm na ultima hora.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2020 às 11:20)

Boas!

Aqui por Azambuja temos algum nevoeiro, que parece já estar a dissipar e apenas 14.7ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Out 2020 às 12:03)

Umas imagens de ontem, pela zona de Belém.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Out 2020 às 12:07)

Experiências com o time-lapse, 
célula de Loures, com um arco íris a compor a imagem,
estava a pingar neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2020 às 13:09)

Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vistas da zona do aeroporto, mas não está a dar nada de mais, pelo menos ainda...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Out 2020 às 15:25)

Noite de aguaceiros moderados por Azeitão, Outubro segue com *118.6mm*  Tomara nós que Novembro e Dezembro tragam assim tanta precipitação  Contudo seria bom de forma menos intensa e mais espaçada nos dias  Mas dado a atual situação a Sul do Tejo é óbvio que só com médias já não chegamos lá, precisamos de um bocadinho mais, mas não começamos mal


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2020 às 15:37)

*0.4mm* hoje, não espero mais nada, algumas nuvens, chuva agora no domingo


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2020 às 16:06)

Boa tarde

Hoje está um tempo calmo, Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, vento NW entre calma e fraco até 10 Km/h até ao meio dia. A partir dessa hora tem vindo a aumentar mas ainda é fraco, até 15 Km/h e rajadas máximas de 24 Km/h.

Máxima de ontem, *19,4ºC*.
Mínima da noite passada: *11,8ºC* (exactamente igual à da noite anterior, de dia 20 para 21)

Máxima de hoje: talvez os 19,5ºC às 15h15 local.
HR 56%, durante a noite chegou aos 84%, sem nevoeiros.

Algumas fotos de anteontem, *dia 21*, ainda no pós frontal da Barbara:

16:24 utc Leste





16:37 utc, SSW





17:30 utc ENE





17;30 utc WNW





17:32 utc, ENE





17:31 utc WNW





Assim ficaram os terrenos mais batidos:





E assim estão as laranjinhas


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2020 às 16:35)

Ontem, *dia 22,* a célula de Vila Franca de Xira produziu pelo menos mais de *42 mm* durante as cerca de três horas em que permaneceu sobre a zona e arredores.

A sua quase imobilidade, com movimento muito lento para Leste gerou linhas de convergência. Uma delas passou sobre a Póvoa de Santa Iria e permitiu ter esta perspectiva do fluxo convergente de ambos os lados da linha de células.
Por vezes parecia que se ia gerar alguma rotação mas tal não veio a acontecer. Só no fim da passagem desta linha começou a chover localmente, de uma forma tão limitada no espaço que fez lembrar os aguaceiros tropicais, em que chove a cântaros de um lado da rua e do outro lado só fraco. À conta disso apanhei algumas inesperadas molhas. Apenas foram conseguidos dois registos em vídeo, e muito longe, das muitas descargas eléctricas, serão publicados depois.

Fica o vídeo time-lapse UHD 4K da linha de convergência, em vários momentos. Vistas na direcção dos quadrantes Nordeste ou Leste, abrangendo um período de cerca de duas horas e meia:


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2020 às 19:24)

O dia por cá começou com nevoeiro cerrado, que permaneceu até depois do meio-dia, e bem fresco também, depois durante a tarde, abriu um pouco, permanecendo apenas o céu nublado.


----------



## Toby (23 Out 2020 às 21:03)

Calma plana em Alcobaça, "nada com que se possa lidar" (expressão belga) nem uma nuvem, nem um avião, nem uma gota de chuva, em suma, estou aborrecido.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2020 às 22:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vista daqui de Carnaxide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite.
Deixo mais umas quantas fotos desta mesma célula, duas horas mais tarde:



DSC_1617 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1622 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1620 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2020 às 23:54)

Amigos, criei um tópico com as fotos que captei na Serra do Socorro do bonito final de dia, e da luminosa noite com que fui brindado 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2020-10-22-23-trovoada-na-serra-do-socorro-mafra-torres-verdas.10492/"]2020.10.22 & 23 • Trovoada na Serra do Socorro (Mafra/Torres Verdas)[/URL]


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Out 2020 às 00:38)

Bom dia,
De madrugada ainda caíram os últimos cartuchos da pós-frontal da Bárbara, acumulando 0,3 mm. Entretanto o dia foi de céu limpo em geral mas com alguma nebulosidade por volta da hora de almoço. Um dia bem diferente dos anteriores, portanto! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 11,1°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

Agora estão 11,6°C e parece que se está a formar nevoeiro. A humidade relativa tem vindo a aumentar bem na última hora e já segue nos 92%.  
Parece que domingo teremos uma nova rega, embora menor que a da Bárbara. O ECMWF prevê entre 8 a 10 mm por aqui. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 02:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite.
> Deixo mais umas quantas fotos desta mesma célula, duas horas mais tarde:



Célula espectacular, fotos em cheio, a retratar o poder convectivo! 

Temperatura a descer significativamente, 12,6ºC.
O vento manteve-se fraco de NW a rodar lentamente para W e a ficar em calma nesta altura.
Pressão começa a estabilizar sob a crista anticiclónica.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 02:50)

Três imagens de quinta-feira, dia 22, abrangendo a RLC, mostrando o início da convecção e em especial os alinhamentos de Vila Franca e de Setúbal, obtidas pelos satélites do WorldView:

12:14utc_Terra






13:16utc_Suomi





13:50utc_Aqua





E algumas fotos, à superfície, das células referidas, obtidas a partir sensivelmente desde a hora da passagem do Aqua:

Póvoa-NE_20201022-13:42:09utc





Póvoa-ENE_20201022-13:42:32utc





Póvoa-SE_20201022-14:46:08utc





Póvoa-SE_20201022-14:50:06utc





Póvoa-E_20201022-14:23:03utc





Póvoa-E_20201022-14:24:23utc





Póvoa-Este_20201022-14:51:12utc





Póvoa-Este_20201022-14:51:12utc





Póvoa-NE_20201022-15:59:58utc


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 16:05)

Boa tarde
Depois de passada a crista anticiclónica, com calmaria do vento, eis que volta a soprar moderado de SW, entre 15 e 25 Km/h e rajadas máximas de 37 Km/h até ao momento.
17,6ºC mas já esteve 18,3ºC; mínima de 10,5ºC
HR 68% (79% pouco depois do nascer do sol)
Pressão em descida, céu encoberto de altostratus, movimento das nuvens de WSW.
Na análise das 12h a frente fria aparece já perto da Galiza:




Precipitação fraca ainda associada a uma frente quente já não indentificada na carta:










Vento na linha de costa de SUL:


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 16:26)

Há fumo do continente norte-americano transportado nesta frente, daí o aspecto amarelado:

Imagem do Terra hoje às 12:01 utc





Nesta imagem de ontem, é bem visível a carga de fumo arrastada na circulação de Oeste, a norte do furacão Epsilon:


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 17:24)

Este é o tom geral nesta altura, para Norte ou para todos os quadrantes:






Vento SW à volta dos 20 Km/h.
17,4ºC
68%


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2020 às 18:28)

Boa Tarde,
Bonita fotografia tirada na Nazaré, provavelmente nestes últimos dias em que tem sido regime de aguaceiros:

Em Leiria o dia de hoje tem sido de céu muito nublado e fresco. Só durante a madrugada é que deverá chover, devido à passagem da frente.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2020 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Célula espectacular, fotos em cheio, a retratar o poder convectivo!


Obrigado. Célula realmente muito fotogénica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2020 às 19:18)

Por cá mais uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro cerrado, que permaneceu até depois das 11 horas,e agora por volta das 17:30, começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Out 2020 às 19:49)

Por aqui ainda não caiu nada, contudo tem estado céu nublado desde o início da tarde. Um grande contraste se tivermos em conta que a manhã foi de céu limpíssimo! Por volta das duas soprou uma ventania interessante a puxar a frente, contudo agora está tudo incrivelmente calmo e praticamente não há vento.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 19,1°C
Mín: 9,8°C

Agora estão 17,1°C e céu nublado, com vento fraco de sudeste. Veremos o que acontece amanhã!


----------



## RStorm (24 Out 2020 às 20:01)

Boa Noite 

Ontem foi um dia soalheiro e bastante agradável, com céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW. 

Mínima: *12,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,4ºC *

Hoje o dia começou com céu pouco nublado, encobrindo gradualmente a partir do final da manhã. O vento tem se apresentado nulo, mas soprou temporariamente moderado de SW ao inicio da tarde. 

Mínima: *10,6ºC *
Máxima: *19,9ºC *
Amanhã promete mais uma rega Não se esqueçam de atrasar os relógios 

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Toby (24 Out 2020 às 20:27)




----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2020 às 21:27)

Coloquei o Auriol em ação ontem e hoje parece que tive a primeira mínima abaixo dos 10. *9.4ºC*

Já consigo ver o pôr do sol da minha janela a sul  Ultimo às 18h30. Amanhã voltamos ao UTC.

Bom Domingo!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2020 às 00:12)

Até às 18:40 utc a temperatura ia descendo lentamente até aos 16,1ºC. A partir dessa hora estabilizou e depois das 19:10 utc começou a subir muito ligeiramente e agora mantém-se à volta dos 16,7ºC com HR 76% estável.
Ainda não há precipitação aqui mas há ecos fracos de radar a aproximarem-se:





A imagem de satélite sugere que há restos de uma possível frente quente (?), enquanto a frente fria se situa ainda na Galiza:





O vento, sempre de SW, abrandou ao pôr-do-sol, mas nesta altura aumenta e já ocorreram rajadas fortes, 45 Km/h.
A pressão mantém a descida que levava ao longo do dia, mas mais lentamente.

Santa Cruz é a única EMA da RLC a registar acumulado significativo,* 0,7 mm*; Tomar só tem 0,1 mm e todas as outras mantém-se a zero.


----------



## Toby (25 Out 2020 às 08:59)

vento e chuva
16,9° - 93% - 33km/h (SO-O) - 1.6mm (9h00)
Bom domingo para todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2020 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado, e agora sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, desde as 9:30.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2020 às 10:27)

Bom dia chove moderado a forte por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2020 às 10:57)

E que bela rega, aguaceiros moderados, há mais de 1 hora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2020 às 11:12)

Por aqui a frente ainda não chegou, contudo não deve faltar muito para que chegue. O céu tem vindo a escurecer na última hora e o vento também tem aumentado de intensidade.  

Sigo neste momento com 18,3°C, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2020 às 11:18)

Começou a chover bem neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2020 às 12:06)

por aqui vai se mantendo a chuva 

tive rajada antes da frente de *60.5km/h*


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2020 às 12:12)

A chover e bem por Alenquer  ...vamos com* 5.25 mm* na Netatmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Out 2020 às 12:46)

Saudades de um Domingo assim, cai certinha lá fora de forma fraca a moderada, ótima para os solos  Acumulado nos 4.2mm  Outubro segue muito chuvoso por cá  No radar já se vai vendo células do pós-frontal, vamos ver como corre o resto do dia  







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2020 às 13:06)

Boas,

8 mm por cá, basicamente dentro do previsto.
O acumulado mensal sobe assim para os 96 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2020 às 13:11)

Boa tarde,
Há umas duas horas que chove fraco mas persistente. O acumulado diário segue nos 5,1 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para os 94,4 mm ou 143% do valor médio.  Ainda deverei chegar aos 6 mm a este ritmo, já que a frente move-se de forma bastante lenta.


----------



## Geopower (25 Out 2020 às 13:41)

Dia de céu encoberto com períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## fhff (25 Out 2020 às 13:56)

Chuva persistente e agora a cair com intensidade. Vai dar bom acumulado. 6 mm e a subir.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2020 às 14:06)

Boa tarde a todos! 

Madrugada e manhã marcadas por períodos de chuva fraca a moderada, pontualmente forte em curtos períodos, e persistente. 
Vento fraco a moderado de SW, mas antes da chegada da frente soprou com rajadas fortes!

17°C estáveis
Continua o céu encoberto e escuro, a ameaçar chuva a qualquer momento


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2020 às 15:42)

Boa tarde

A frente foi pontual, relativamente à previsão, estava sobre a região de Lisboa às 12h em ponto:





Aqui na Póvoa (estação da Escola) acumulou *6,1 mm* de precipitação, distribuídos em três períodos: cerca da 1:15 utc, chuva fraca, *1,0 mm*; às 5h45, uma hora de chuva moderada, *3,3 mm*; das 11h às 14h, chuva fraca intermitente, *1,8 mm*.
19,1ºC é a máxima até agora, cerca das 10h15
16,1ºC foi a mínima nocturna, cerca das 4h.
HR entre 72% (00h) e 83% à volta das 7h.

Na estação do Parque de Santa iria, o acumulado total foi idêntico,* 6,1 mm*, distribuído pelos mesmos três períodos, com valores de *0,5 mm*, *2,8 mm* e *2,8 mm*.
O vento manteve-se entre WSW e SW até às 10:05, com valores bastante variáveis, de 15 a 40 Km/h. Àquela hora ocorreu a rajada máxima de *51,5 Km/h*, rodando pouco depois para W e agora está já em WNW.

Já apareceu o sol em pleno neste momento, num céu pouco nublado a 2/8, alguma neblina e azul pálido algo esbranquiçado.












Acumulados horários desta frente, pela RLC:


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2020 às 15:47)

aguaceiro a chegar, muito escuro sigo com *5.6mm* da frente


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2020 às 15:54)




----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2020 às 17:05)

A "fronteira", entre o sol, e a escuridão, que deixou cair mais uns aguaceiros de curta duração, foto tirada há cerca de 20 minutos atrás, afinal parecia que vinha aí um dilúvio, mas enganei-me.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2020 às 17:06)

Começa a chover com intensidade na Figueira


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2020 às 17:22)

Já parou e o céu já está a querer limpar, foi curto mas muito intenso, e com vento forte, também


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2020 às 17:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Já parou e o céu já está a querer limpar, foi curto mas muito intenso, e com vento forte, também


Porque é que as tuas mensagens às vezes não dão para ver?


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2020 às 17:36)

aguaceiro agora com algum vento


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Out 2020 às 19:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A "fronteira", entre o sol, e a escuridão, que deixou cair mais uns aguaceiros de curta duração, foto tirada há cerca de 20 minutos atrás, afinal parecia que vinha aí um dilúvio, mas enganei-me.



Em Santarém também caí nessa ! Foi apenas um aguaceiro moderado com rajadas. Estava a tentar colocar vídeo mas não estou a conseguir. 
Que plataformas costumam usar para vídeos (além do YouTube)?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2020 às 19:26)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje foi um dia contrastante. A manhã foi de céu nublado e sem precipitação, entretanto veio a frente e acumulou 5,9 mm (esteve perto de chegar aos 6 mm, contudo não deu) e, após a passagem da frente, o céu ficou limpíssimo e só se viam nuvens negras a norte/nordeste. Por aqui a pós-frontal rendeu 0 mm, contudo recebi a informação de que na Fonte da Telha, não muito longe daqui, choveu, o que demonstra o quão localizados são estes eventos. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 15,3°C (???)
Prec: 15,9 mm

Agora está céu limpo e a temperatura atual e mínima (para já) é de 15,3°C. Entretanto parece que teremos uma nova frente a atravessar o país na terça, contudo não deverá acumular nada por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2020 às 19:47)

aguaceiro com algum vento


----------



## Toby (25 Out 2020 às 21:01)

Os valores de precipitação são 24 horas escorregadios, por isso ontem 20:52 até hoje 20:52.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2020 às 21:03)

Boa Noite,
Em Leiria, a frente passou durante a manhã e ainda deu boa chuva. Algumas abertas a partir do final da manhã e aguaceiros fracos, no geral, durante a tarde.

Acumulado no Aeródromo de *19.8mm*.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Out 2020 às 00:09)

Bom aguaceiro agora por Coimbra
A chuvada que relatei por volta das 5 na Figueira, dá para ver pelo radar que houve ecos amarelos/laranjas. Pena que a EMA tenha resolvido dar umas férias ao pluviómetro...


----------



## almeida96 (26 Out 2020 às 00:14)

Acumulados de ontem :

Abrunheira: 7,5 mm
Albarraque: 8,6 mm
Galamares: *13 mm*
Mucifal: 8,2 mm
Belas: *11,9 mm*
Magoito: 6,3 mm


----------



## N_Fig (26 Out 2020 às 01:22)

Mais um aguaceiro, não muito intenso, mas puxado a vento, molhou-me a janela


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2020 às 03:17)

*7.6mm* que acumulou ontem


----------



## Toby (26 Out 2020 às 08:21)




----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2020 às 16:24)

Boa tarde

*10,4ºC* de mínima em Santa Iria; *10,7ºC* aqui na Póvoa alta com *18,6ºC* de máxima e 17,6ºC presentemente.

Vento entre Norte durante a manhã e *NW* agora. Durante a noite houve períodos de calma, aumentando a partir das 9h e variando até agora entre os 15 e os 25 Km/h com rajadas máximas de *33,8 Km/h*.

HR entre os 78/*79%* e os 41/*42%*, 48% neste momento.

Cirrus e Cirrostratus, alguns estratocumulus esparsos.


----------



## RStorm (26 Out 2020 às 18:01)

Boa Tarde

Ontem tivemos mais uma belíssima rega, com um acumulado de *6,9 mm *
O céu apresentou-se nublado com abertas, temporariamente encoberto entre o final da manhã e o meio da tarde. Chuva/aguaceiros fracos, tendo sido mais frequentes e intensos durante o inicio da tarde. O vento soprou moderado de SW, rodando para NW a meio da tarde e enfraquecendo. 

Mínima: *14,1ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *
Acumulado: *6,9 mm*

Hoje o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas e vento fraco de NW, sendo mais notável durante a tarde. 

Mínima: *11,2ºC *
Máxima: *18,3ºC *

T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2020 às 20:34)

Hoje o dia foi bem solarengo, depois de uma boa rega de ontem.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2020 às 00:20)

temperatura nos 10ºC mas a sensação térmica é muito inferior por aqui, provavelmente devido à muita humidade ...que briol que está na rua!


----------



## Geopower (27 Out 2020 às 09:33)

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de Sul.
Panorâmica a SW a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2020 às 10:41)

Bom dia

*10,8ºC* de mínima, às 2h20, 16,1ºC agora.

HR *73%* máxima às 8h, 63% nesta altura.

Além dos Cirrus e Cirrostratus, também alguns Altocumulus e os habituais Estratocumulus dispersos da manhã.

Vento fraco, inferior a 10 Km/h sem rajadas. Movimento das nuvens de NW.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2020 às 11:33)

Adensamento dos Estratocumulus, alguns chuviscos.
A1 Santa Iria. 
Sacavém. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2020 às 13:34)

aguaceiro fraco na A8 na saída de S. Martinho do Porto. Radar bem composto a Norte da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## RStorm (27 Out 2020 às 17:11)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com algumas abertas, mas foi começando a aumentar de nebulosidade ao longo da manhã, até ficar praticamente encoberto.
O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo de W-SW.

Por vezes consegue-se avistar cortinas de chuva no horizonte, mas até agora não caiu nada. Amanhã é que já deveremos ter direito a alguns aguaceiros  

Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *18,9ºC *

T. Atual: *17,8ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2020 às 18:42)

A nebulosidade foi ficando mais pesada, encobrindo em Lisboa a partir das 16h, e o chuvisco mais ou menos fraco iniciou-se cerca das 18h.

15°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2020 às 19:15)

A manhã por cá começou logo com sol, mas durou pouco tempo, dando lugar ao céu muito nublado, e por volta das 15 horas ainda caiu uns leves aguaceiros.


----------



## Toby (27 Out 2020 às 20:13)

.... ... ??????


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2020 às 21:48)

Boas ,


0,8 mm do chuvisco  das 17he30 .
Amanhã espero uns 3 mm , vamos ver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2020 às 22:29)

Boa noite,
Segunda-feira foi um dia de céu limpo e bastante fresco também. A máxima foi abaixo de 20°C e durante a madrugada houve uma boa orvalhada que molhou todas as superfícies no exterior. Durante a madrugada, contudo, ainda caiu um aguaceiro pós-frontal, acumulando 0,3 mm.
Já hoje o dia foi bem semelhante ao nível das temperaturas, no entanto esteve céu nublado durante parte do dia e, ao final da tarde, ainda caíram uns borrifos que nem sequer chegaram a molhar o chão (embora tenham molhado as superfícies dos carros). Parece que amanhã terei mais sorte e na próxima semana logo se vê! 

*Charneca de Caparica

Ontem* 
Máx: 18,7°C
Mín: 10,6°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Hoje*
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 11,7°C

Agora estão 15,9°C e céu nublado, com vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2020 às 07:00)

Noite quente (flutuando entre 15,3° e 15,8°) necessariamente temos aqui nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2020 às 07:21)

Boas ,

Boa rega a superar as expectativas, aqui foi aos 6,6 mm.
Agora está  nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Out 2020 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia acordou de forma diferente - com morrinha há quase duas horas seguidas, que deixaram até agora um acumulado de 1,1 mm.  
Entretanto continua a chuviscar. Veremos qual será o acumulado que terei no final do dia de hoje!


----------



## srr (28 Out 2020 às 08:28)

Abrantes,

2.6 mm

As ribeiras depois do "efeito" Barbara, já estão novamente uma lastima, em termos de caudal.

Precisava se de frentes sucessivas de +/- 20mm, dia sim dia sim, pelo menos para repor o ecossistema a bombar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2020 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

Por cá madrugada e até por volta das 7 da manhã, foi de aguaceiros fracos, dando lugar depois ao céu nublado, e o sol, só agora apareceu, e já vem ameno por sinal.
É verdade as valas e ribeiras estão todas completamente secas, será preciso chover muito mais.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2020 às 12:44)

*5.24mm* aqui em Alenquer desde das 00h. Nada mau!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2020 às 12:49)

Boas,

8 mm em Alcabideche/Alcoitao,  felizmente tenho uma nova estação a seguir aqui perto com excelente leitura na precipitação. O calcanhar de Aquiles será sempre a questão do vento, esse buraco de informação permanecerá, uma pena dado potencial praticamente único nesta região.
O mês de Outubro encerra com uns belos 106 mm.


----------



## david 6 (28 Out 2020 às 15:09)

1.2mm hoje


----------



## N_Fig (28 Out 2020 às 16:53)

Quando me fui deitar (por volta da 1 e tal/duas) chovia por Coimbra, e ainda acordei de madrugada com a chuva. Quando saí de casa por volta das 11 da manhã estava tanto sol que até tive que tirar o casaco com calor


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2020 às 17:09)

Por Sesimbra, bem mais precipitação do que o esperado. Acumulou em todas as estações da região entre 4 a 5 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2020 às 23:02)

Boas,
Por Leiria choveu qualquer coisa durante a madrugada, mas nada de especial. A estação do Aeródromo acumulou *1.1mm*.
O dia foi agradável e com muito sol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Out 2020 às 23:52)

Boa noite,
Como já disseram aqui, hoje choveu bem mais do que o previsto. De facto, não estava à espera de mais do que 2 mm, no entanto tive um acumulado de 7,6 mm. De facto, chuviscou durante toda a manhã e por vezes o chuvisco até "fazia fumo", como alguns dizem por aqui, enfim...  Assim sendo, o acumulado mensal subiu para os 103,1 mm ou 156% do valor normal para o mês de outubro, nada mau!   

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,9°C
Mín: 14,2°C (???) 
Prec: 7,6 mm 

Agora estão 14,2°C e parece que o céu limpou, todavia ao final da tarde parecia que ia chover outra vez!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2020 às 02:06)

Aviso vermelho até às 06h para todos os distritos de Lisboa para Norte devido à ondulação.

Hoje, na Boca do Inferno:


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2020 às 12:32)

Boas!

Dia de bem ameno de céu limpo aqui na Azambuja, o meu sensor virado a Norte regista 20.2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2020 às 12:45)

Dia de céu limpo, sem vento algum e a aquecer bem. Maioria das estações já passam dos 20ºC, algumas já dos 22ºC.  

Vamos ter um fim de semana quente, aproveitem nem que seja só para apanhar banhos de sol na janela/varanda. Também dar um pulo na praia mas quando a ondulação acalmar (caso o vosso concelho tenha praia).

Bom resto de semana!


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Que dia incrível hoje na Ericeira de sol a brilhar, mar enorme e temperaturas extremamente agradáveis. Cá vai uma foto tirada às 17h38m


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2020 às 19:00)

Boa noite

*Ontem *foi dia de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do inicio da tarde. Aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã, rendendo *0,6 mm*  O vento soprou fraco do quadrante NW. 

Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *20,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *

*Hoje *o dia começou pouco nublado, mas rapidamente se limpou, dando uma tarde bastante agradável e soalheira  Vento Nulo 

Mínima: *13,2ºC *
Máxima: *20,8ºC *

O anticiclone veio dar um ar de sua graça e a temperatura promete subir bem a partir de amanhã  Mas felizmente será sol de pouca dura 

T. Atual: *16,8ºC *
HR: 73%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2020 às 20:24)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem agradável, sempre com o sol presente desde o nascer ao entardecer.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Out 2020 às 23:54)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi bastante soalheiro e com temperaturas diurnas amenas e noturnas bem frescas. A mínima ontem ainda desceu aos 14,2°C, ou seja, um grau abaixo do que tinha reportado.  Hoje deverá acontecer o mesmo - a mínima será registada pouco antes da meia-noite. De facto, a temperatura esta noite tem vindo a descer bastante, o que é sinal de orvalho. 
Este tempo anticiclónico, no entanto, tem os dias contados, já que parece que, na primeira semana de novembro, teremos uma cut-off entre o Golfo de Cádis e o sudoeste de Portugal Continental. A sua localização ainda não é exata, logo não vale a pena falar de acumulados ainda...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,5°C
Mín: 12,7°C (???)

Agora está céu limpo e a temperatura atual e mínima é de 12,7°C.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2020 às 02:10)

Noite bastante fria por aqui, não estava à espera. Estou nos 8ºC a esta hora. sente-se mesmo o frio...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2020 às 01:27)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, o dia que passou apresentou-se com céu limpíssimo, tempo fresco de noite e bastante ameno de dia. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,4°C
Mín: 10,7°C

Agora estão 13,8°C e céu limpo. Parece que, devido ao vento de oeste, as temperaturas não estão a descer tanto nesta noite.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2020 às 12:53)

Bom dia,
Cá estamos nós no último dia de outubro, às portas de novembro. Durante a noite parece que houve nevoeiro pois a humidade até acumulou no pluviómetro, deixando 0,2 mm. Termino assim o mês com uma temperatura média mensal ligeiramente acima dos valores médios e uma precipitação total de 103,3 mm, ou seja, muito acima do normal para o mês de outubro (66,2 mm).  

Agora estão 20,9°C e céu limpo, mas parece que vem novamente o nevoeiro dada a quantidade de nuvens no quadrante oeste.


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2020 às 18:28)

Boa Noite

Ontem e hoje foram dias estupendos de primavera, com temperatura bastante agradável e céu geralmente pouco nublado por nuvens altas, em especial durante a tarde de hoje.
O vento tem soprado muito fraco nulo do quadrante NE.

Outubro chega ao fim com um acumulado de *58,5 mm*, nada mau mas ainda um bocado longe da média, que é de *70 mm  *Siga Novembro  

Ontem: *11,2ºC / 23,7ºC  *
Hoje: *12,5ºC / 21,6ºC
*
T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2020 às 18:31)

17,7°C
83%
Nortada 20 a 25 Km/h, rajadas até 30 Km/h
Último poente de Outubro.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (31 Out 2020 às 19:50)

E chega ao fim o mês de Outubro...com um acumulado mensal de *115,2 mm* (Albarraque) e *125,1 mm* (Galamares).

Vamos ver o que nos reserva Novembro


----------

